# What's your favorite word your toddler says?



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Mine has to be the way she says "squirrel" it's curl-l kind of like curl but she's made it into 2 syllables like squirrel LOL

and "OBAMA!" accompanied by throwing her hands in the air cheer-style, this started a couple months ago during a coverage of a rally on TV and now happens whenever she notices him on TV.

and the way she barks when she sees a dog LOL.









anyone else's kid saying anything cute??


----------



## louloubean (Apr 25, 2006)

mine says OBAMA too!

he also says Dra-fa-guy which translates to dragonfly.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

dip-a-seared meaning disappeared

It makes me giggle every time she says it.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

My DD used to say "yuck" instead of "lick," as in "I yucked that lollipop." She finally gave it up recently (she's almost four) and I was sad to see it go. She also says "even" instead of "although." "I want a treat even I haven't eaten dinner yet." So strange!

My DS has a better grasp on language, even though he's younger. We have this doll who looks like Jesus, though, and he calls it "Cheeze-Its."


----------



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

It's not a verbal word, it's a sign: "gorilla". He made it up himself, in imitation of me thumping his chest whenever we saw pics of a gorilla in a book. He runs his hand up and down his chest and belly--so cute. Now, if you say the word, he makes the sign. Also when we go to the zoo. And read "goodnight, gorilla." And carrying a small stuffed gorilla we bought him all around the house.

Gorilla, gorilla, gorilla--we "hear" it all the time.


----------



## bright-midnight (Mar 26, 2007)

I love how dd says "kitty cat" it's too cute









I know i'll regret saying this, but "No" is kinda cute right now too.


----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

She's kinda grown out of it, but I loved "dee-do!" which meant "There you go" - usually said as she ran up, gave me something, and ran off!


----------



## jenkuh (Mar 31, 2006)

my DD always says together like, "two-deg-gah" and I love it when she says, "we're doing it TWO-DEG-GAH!" I'll miss it when she starts saying it correctly!


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

With such a serious face, she says "ewww gross kaka!" And it just cracks everyone up.

Or when we are at the playground she says "how bout nudder swing?" (how about another swing?)


----------



## basmom (Jun 4, 2006)

"chicken-monkey" = chipmunk
"munchin" = munchkin (







yes, we go to Dunkin' Donuts!)


----------



## lesmac (Dec 17, 2006)

"doo-bee-doo" means basement. that's where the toys are.

and her imaginary friend is "barack obama!!!" shouted at least four times faster than it should be.


----------



## Visions (Mar 29, 2007)

i love it when Lily wants to nurse, "nurmommy nurrmommy" has become a word. she says it over and over, fast, "nuur mommy nurr mommy nurr". i just love it.







:


----------



## lava mama (Jan 2, 2007)

DS has his own little language it seems. I hope he doesn't give up tractor for awhile--it's "doo-dah" and is just the cutest thing.

Dog=shoosh shoosh

He's also started to say "go away" (he learned it from an older child who probably didn't want DS to follow his every move any longer). His version is "dough way." I can't help but think it's cute when he says "dough way mama!" LOL.


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 21, 2003)

Some I









*boo-babies*=blueberries
*afore*=DD uses it for both before and after
*Ban-DEED*=Bandaid
*ana-moo-moos*=animals
*emu*=email


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey!

Yeah, I didn't realize how much I say that.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Well, we have quite a few...our barnyard of animals, just some of my favorites:

donkeys say "eee-awwww"
owls say "whooooooo whoooooo"
kitties say "meeeeee oww"

WaWa for water still gets me.

Oh, and I just scored this totally sweet little ride on John Deer tractor for him at a yardsale. He says "trac-or" and "doggie" because he thinks the little deer symbol is a dog. We call it his "John Doggie".







:


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaLaLaLa* 
My DD used to say "yuck" instead of "lick," as in "I yucked that lollipop." She finally gave it up recently (she's almost four) and I was sad to see it go. She also says "even" instead of "although." "I want a treat even I haven't eaten dinner yet." So strange!

My DS has a better grasp on language, even though he's younger. We have this doll who looks like Jesus, though, and he calls it "Cheeze-Its."

Well I'd guess your DD is saying "even" instead of "even though," just dropping the "though." "Cheeze-its" is pretty funny.









I love the way my DS says "pet" he pronounces it "pep." Oh and he said his first swear word about a month ago, "shiat."







: It was pretty cute though.


----------



## Marilde (Jun 24, 2008)

wow wow = dog
miau miau= cat
aito= kitty(gatito)
aposa= butterfly(mariposa)
era=guera(our dog's name is guera that means "blonde")
arrow=car
rron=Aaron(DS)
onsa=Aldonza(DD)
anza=Arantza(DD)
ana=Ivana(DD)
api= Papi(Daddy)
and a lot of other cute things, but especially her pronounciation is so cute, but my favourite has to be "ame amami ame" that means "hungry mommy hungry" when she wants to nurse







.


----------



## spectrum42 (Dec 19, 2006)

I ove-a-lou = I love you

unk eeeee (rhymes with monkey) = *unc*le Ton*y*


----------



## ShannonT (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zakers_mama* 
Mine has to be the way she says "squirrel" it's curl-l kind of like curl but she's made it into 2 syllables like squirrel LOL


Mine does the squirrel too! And it sounds a lot like her "coral" that are in the reef tank.

She also says:
nake = snake
ishies = fishies
kakrs = crackers
nugga = chicken nugget

And just today she said "gilla" for gorilla. So cute!


----------



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

I tried to teach mine to say Hillary, but he never could. He really latched on to Bocko Bama though. He loves to say Bocko Bama.

My favorite word of his is Calcinator which is meant to be calculator.


----------



## pitter_patter (Jan 16, 2007)

DD has the darndest time saying "loader" she says lo-ther and sticks her tongue out funny when she says it. DS refers to himself as Aldie, and he likes to narrate his day. All day long I hear "Aldie drink milk, Aldie running, Aldie eating lunch" I love it.


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Oatmeal - actually it sounds more like "O-meal", but this is his word for oatmeal, open, and (this is the best) airplane. He learned all three words in the same week, and they sounded pretty much like they should for a couple of days, then they all became "O-meal". It was hilarious being at the airport with him the last time we flew.

"Hide-y bucks" - Handy dandy notebook. This is his newest phrase - it took me a day and a half to figure out what he was saying.









I LOVE what he calls me: he started out with "Mama", then for a little while was calling everyone "Ma" (dad, grandma, everyone), then it went back to me and eventually turned into: "Ma-mum"







I think it's the cutest thing ever.

I could go on and on - I love everything he says! Well almost - like a PP, I used to think it was cute when he said no, but uh, not anymore.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

When you sing "a pirate, a pirate, a pirate says:"

My 14 mo ds replies "Arrrrrrrrrr".

I think it's from the Backyardigans, but it's hilarious.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

I like how he says 'Doggie' its like Dooogieeee







:


----------



## redsfree (Apr 18, 2007)

OMG, these are all too cute!

"Dare it is!" whenever my DD finds something she's looking for. I love it!







:


----------



## sacredjourney (Aug 24, 2006)

dd says:

"Uh oh" - when she drops something, or throws it
"Ne Nes"- when she wants to nurse.
"mo " -for any kind of food or drink she wants
"dagny" - daddy

So cute!


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Oh, I forgot! Speaking of squirrels, we have a real squirrel problem in the neighborhood, so I always yell, "naughty squirrel, get out of my yard!" apparently while pointing. Now ds always points and wags his finger going, "Naugh! Naugh squirrel!"


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Rhinoceros ! I cannot even begin to spell how she pronounces it, but it funnier than hell when she says it. Also I love hearing her say "Meerkat" (can you tell we watch Animal Planet?) and saying "Sissy Pie" which is her baby sister's nickname







:


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

loaderbug = ladybug

loveou = I love you

fresh ... she says it correctly but I love her little lisp <3

and the older kids still sometimes accidentally say youchother = each other


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

My 18 month old's newest word is "Dangerous", but she says it more like "Don-GEESE!" She says it while pointing at the electrical outlets (which are of course plugged)

She also just learned to say "Beer" when she spots DHs Budweiser bottle, and she goes "Beeew? Dada-JUICE?"


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I love the way my DS says 'Grandma'...it sounds like mama. ...Like 'maa' (like a sheep) and 'maw' (like in pa)

He also currently has the chicken pox - and he calles them his chickey box which sounds too cute! hehe


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

I love the way dd sings Frere Jacques:

Very Zhah-kah, Very Zha-kah
Door may vooo, door may voo
Sunny mama Tina, sunny mama Tina
Din din dong

(Needless to say, we are not a French speaking family







)


----------



## rosegirl (Aug 2, 2007)

munga mungs= muffins
za-ba= pizza
mon, mon= come on!!
nuder un= another one

I can't think of any others.


----------



## jo15 (Jul 5, 2006)

Grandpa is quaqua.


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

Ah, I also thought of an embarrassing one:

dd pronounces "disks" (like computer disks, DVDs, etc) as "dicks" and sometimes talks about how she wantes to see papa's


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Grandpy - "Dimpy" from one twin and "Bitty" from the other.
Blanket - Beandet
Barack Obama - Berat Bobama

And our favorite phrase right now - Yebbe ty it - Let me try it.


----------



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

This is new one but it's my favorite so far:

Gullgozer = Bulldozer


----------



## redsfree (Apr 18, 2007)

Thought of some more...

Me-me = boobie
Boobie = blueberry


----------



## maliceinwonderland (Apr 17, 2005)

My favorite is "Dis?" meaning "This?". He's been saying it forever, usually with a book in his hand that he wants you to read and no one has been able to resist it yet.

He also says "Dee-do!" for "there you go" and I love it. It's totally in the tone, he's just sooo happy giving stuff to people.

I'm enjoying it now, and waiting for the "MINE!" phase.


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

DS just turned 2 and his favorite word is NO. No, no, no, no. no. I'd love to hear a Bock-o-bama for a change! Too cute you guys!


----------



## lmkirche (Jun 7, 2006)

I can't get ds to make a "tr" sound. Instead he makes a "f" sound. So truck becomes *uck!









Oh well!







It's endearing!!


----------



## milkeriffic mama (Aug 31, 2007)

ammals=animals
uhzher=other
boppy= pillow or pocket
chee=cheese


----------



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

My DD loves canniclopes (cantaloupes) and gees are my breasts. Too cute.


----------



## milkeriffic mama (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vancouver Mommy* 
When you sing "a pirate, a pirate, a pirate says:"

My 14 mo ds replies "Arrrrrrrrrr".

I think it's from the Backyardigans, but it's hilarious.

It is from the backyardigans. My son does it too! And then he'll say pirate, which is so cute as well!


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

My almost three year old always asks "whats that noisy" instead of just noise, I love it and will never correct it! We live in a downtown area so there are lots of "noisys".


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Ds says "pufficle" for popsicle.
I love it! And any time he sees a hair on something he says "haircut." I have no idea why.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

hehehehe! We get "dinn" because he can't say his name "finn"


----------



## chaimom (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaJenese* 
My almost three year old always asks "whats that noisy" instead of just noise, I love it and will never correct it! We live in a downtown area so there are lots of "noisys".

That's funny! My 2 1/2 yo says "what's that sound like?" when she means "what's that sound?"!

She also says O-Tay, instead of OK.

But my favorite is when she calls her twin brothers: "Bwu-bahs!"


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njbeachgirl* 
She also just learned to say "Beer" when she spots DHs Budweiser bottle, and she goes "Beeew? Dada-JUICE?"










Annie just asked DH last night if those cans were Daddy's juice


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

I am totally going to teach my LO how to say Obama! that is sooooooo cute..

my own fav for ds his he says 'dis' which means
"whats this?"


----------



## AZgirl2207 (Jun 25, 2006)

suishi comes out as 'swoosh she' Anything for a free roll right?


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

maypoh hoobup (Maple Syrup)


----------



## jenmary (Jul 7, 2006)

Since before he was two, he asks to be picked up by saying 'hold you me?'

we now ask him "do you want me to 'hold you me?'"

wahga = water
wawa = waffles
moo-vee = smoothie

he is in a dinosaur phase right now. our favorite is how he says velociraptor, it sounds like 'rapperraptor'


----------



## Evenstar (Sep 20, 2007)

"nani" but it's the way he says it... very excitedly, like he loves to say it. It means banana or lemon.

He'll see a lemon... "Nani!"

Me: "Lemon."

"Nani!!"

"Lemon."

"NaNI!! NANEEEEEEE!"









he just loves saying the word


----------



## MamaBear21107 (Jan 20, 2008)

Dur-dle (turtle)
Nooooooooooooose (nose, we're not sure why she stretches out the "o" so long, but its really cute)
La-La-La (pig- we have the book "Moo, Baa, la la la" one line says "three singing pigs say La la la" so now she thinks that pigs sing, so if she sees one she says an enthusiastic "LA LA LA!"


----------



## Mom2Boy&Girl (Aug 25, 2007)

I love it when my son says "Peas-off-of-her" (aka Police Officer).

And I think it's adorable when my DD calls her Doodle Pad her "draw-draw"


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

My Ds says, 'Haowme!' (home!) When we pull into the driveway. When we've been somewhere too long, he says it, too.

He also says 'Foooh!' for winnie the pooh.

But my absolute favorite is, 'Happy!' Which he started saying spontaneously one day. It's usually accompanied by leg hugs!









A common phrase to hear on a Saturday morning is, 'Mee, Momma, Dadda, Happeeee!'
I'm glad he appreciates being all together.


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

Pressa-washa (pressure washer) and cum-a (vacuum)

He's (23 mo) obsessed with power tools and equipment.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

ho-titty.

for hello kitty.










better yet when she sings her "hello kitty song."

"ho, tee, ho, tee, tee!"


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

Ravioli . . . "wo wo wee wee"























Say it out loud. Ain't it cute???


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evenstar* 
"nani" but it's the way he says it... very excitedly, like he loves to say it. It means banana or lemon.

He'll see a lemon... "Nani!"

Me: "Lemon."

"Nani!!"

"Lemon."

"NaNI!! NANEEEEEEE!"









he just loves saying the word


Over here, it's all "Apple" all the time.







Not so happy to find out that a lemon was not, in fact, an apple.








:


----------



## mrs_mandolini (Feb 23, 2007)

Dirt.

He says it like "DOOOOOOOT." With a very pronouced T.


----------



## LBMarie9 (Jan 3, 2008)

when he says..."guys" like look guys---it's a train, guys...come on guys, etc!

today my step mom gave us a present for 4weekold baby and2yr old son opened her outfit--held it up and said--CUTE--i love it!--I thought that was adaorable.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Well it's actually more of a phrase, but when my 3 1/2 year old burps she say "I tooted in my mouth!" It took me a while to figure out what in the world she was talking about, but now it's just priceless.


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

"Turtle". It's just the way he says it. It's so darn cute


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

DD#1 used to pronounce hospital, "hosta-builder." I still use that pronunciation even though both dd's pronounce hospital correctly now. Whenever they are crying because they are slightly hurt, I'll say, "Do I need to take you to the hosta-builder?" That usually makes them laugh.

DD#2 pronounced oatmeal as "eat-meal." Again, she outgrew this, yet I had to keep it alive. I still ask her if she wants eat-meal, and she'll correct me.

I can't help it, I







those cute pronunciations!


----------



## Girlymomwithsons (Nov 28, 2007)

I love that my son calls anything with wheels a truck. Like, Airplane truck, bike truck, and todayduring some stormy weather, even though it doesn't have wheels, thunder truck.

He says "Ba!" for bye, Ba! for bike, Ba! for Ben (his brother) and DOH for go, as in, here you go, let's go, let it go, where did he go.

Also, I love when he says Kee Keen (Klean Kantene) Even better when it's Ba! Kee Keen Ba! Doh? As in Where did Ben's Klean Kantene go?

For thank you, he says Maa maa. In an almost apologetic tone. He also calls me Mama, but it sounds totally different.

His hat is ha. His helmet is haha. While patting his head.


----------



## Girlymomwithsons (Nov 28, 2007)

ann_of_loxley said:


> I love the way my DS says 'Grandma'...it sounds like mama. ...Like 'maa' (like a sheep) and 'maw' (like in pa)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## erin_d_a (Jun 27, 2007)

My 2 y/o sounds like she has a horrible potty mouth right now! She is obsessed with Ducks and talks about them all the time. Fine Duck duck duck duck. She says it fine. But she also says quack like "c*ck" so I've had more than one person ask me why she is saying that right now

Yeah, I can't WAIT until she gets the "qu" sound down!


----------



## EarthMamaVT (Nov 16, 2007)

"Wee-Wee" for swing
ball, No, Dadda, Mama
Makes cow, chicken, pig and lion noises


----------



## ktarsha (Jul 30, 2006)

My son has lots of cute pronunciations, and naturally I can't think of most of them now. They'll come to me as I'm trying to fall asleep tonight. But one of my favorites is weed-whacker: he calls it a wee-hacker. And for thank you, he says deet-dao.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

'wee-hacker'!


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

"Pecause" (because). As in,
Me: "Why are you crying, Kirsten?"
DD: "Pecause got a owie..."

It's just too cute.


----------



## calendulamama (Jun 22, 2005)

"zoo-nick" for music
"farp" for fart (I think that one is a family keeper!)
"moterbicycle"
"lango" for mango
"vulvi" as in "baby comes out the vulvi, mama puuush the baby out, snuggle the baby, so happy!" that is his daily story about the our baby's arrival.


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Right now it's "yessaday" as in yesterday (and in the context she uses it, ever prior event, even earlier today, occurred "yessaday"); and "marate" = karate. She sings that one in a song and it cracks me up every time because it's the only line of the song she seems to want to sing and gets louder and louder as she repeats this one line!


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

Even better when it's Ba! Kee Keen Ba! Doh? As in Where did Ben's Klean Kantene go?
Adorable.

I thought of some more:

-"gangha" (grandma)
-"bompa" (grandpa)
-"byynaan!" (immitating me calling DB-Bryan LOL)
-"mol mol" (Molly, our dog)
-"anna" (auntie)
-"dir?" (stir?-when he wants me to play kitchen with him)
-"bom bom" (motorcycle LOL)


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

my favorite right now is "bean gweens" otherwise known as green beans.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

Well, it's more like a sentence: "Mama Milk? Couch? Boobies OUT!"


----------



## sunflowerkelli (Sep 18, 2007)

Either 'gril' = girl;

or

'rainbow dick' = rainbow stick (actually rainstick- he added the 'bow')


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Here's an odd one, "meet meet" means snoopy (the cartoon dog)
..and these always get a chuckle:

Mommy bitch (ah it means mommy bridge when we are playing trains or riding over one in the car)
Mommy dumb! (mommy come) I prefer it when he says, "daddy dumb"









Waffle is wampin


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipumpkins* 
Here's an odd one, "meet meet" means snoopy (the cartoon dog)
..and these always get a chuckle:

Mommy bitch (ah it means mommy bridge when we are playing trains or riding over one in the car)
Mommy dumb! (mommy come) I prefer it when he says, "daddy dumb"









Waffle is wampin

OMG, ds had a piece of peach for the first time in a long time, and started calling it "Pitch", then a couple of hours later dh and I had forgotten all about the peach, ds was playing and started saying: "Bitch!" and we were like: "_What?"_, hysterically laughing, we couldn't help ourselves. He kept saying it over and over again, finally i was like: "Do you want a peach?" and he said yes. We couldn't figure out where that was coming from, since we never say it(_that_ word, anyway







).

And my ds's word for waffle is "wa-pah"







Too cute.


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

I love reading all of these! I'm going to miss his little pronunciations as he grows older.

"Bee-Boos" = Boobies, when he wasnts to nurse.
"Close it" or "Close the door" = when he wants me to fasten my nursing bra and give him the other breast.
"Fummin" = muffin, and it always the first thing he says when he wakes up.
"Rogurt" = yogurt, and it is always the first thing he says when he finishes his "fummin."
"Need more..." = this proceeds anything that he is asking for to eat. "Need more fummin." "Need more booberries." "Need more rogies (pierogies)."
"Crack-Crack" = cracker. I love it when we're in the middle of the store and he starts yelling, "I need more crack-crack!."








"F*ck" = Shrek. Also a delight when he sees a Shrek toy in the store and starts exclaiming "F*ck!!!"
He does an impression of Cookie Monster where brings his hands up to his mouth and goes "num num num num num." He also does the Count. He'll point to him and say, "Count. One. Two Three. Ha-Ha-Ha" with a little Transelvanian accent.
"Boyds" = birds....think stereotypical New Jersey accent.
"Kens" = McKenna, our dog. I'm going to miss this the most because she passed away last week.
"Mandaids" = band-aids with spider-man on them.
And today, I was itchy like crazy and I joked to dh that I had fleas. Of course he went around singing, "Mommy has fleas. Mommy has fleas."
"Whooosh" = water
"Wooder" = also for water, mimicking ouor Philly accent.
I love how most things he says seem to have a strong New Yorker or philly accent. It's so cute.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Stuart Little was DS's imaginary friend, for awhile he was EVERYWHERE with us. Now I haven't heard anything about him for awhile. (literally, one day I had to 'rescue' Stuart from the top of the TV, another day he was on our ceiling fan, sometimes he had to be let in from outside....)

DD is now confusing "elbow" and "elmo" as she's learning body parts LOOOOOOL it sounds about the same from her! (and "elmo" is "meh-mo" and she sings "ya-ya-ya Meh-mo Woo-ooowd" LOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Mine does Cookie too and it's "Cookie!" followed by hands by mouth and frantic monster-y eating noises LOOOOOOL


----------



## Kiernan (Jan 17, 2007)

One of DS's first words was "cessie," which he uses for "coffee" (there's a coffee shop perfect Ergo walking distance from my condo, so we went there A LOT when DS was a baby). I have no idea where he came up with that word, but he still uses it even though he can now pronounce coffee. I'll miss cessie when it's finally retired!


----------



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

I think I posted to this thread a few weeks back, but I have a new one...

"AAA-shs, AAA-shs!"

Translation: "Ashes, ashes, we all fall down!"

Or: please play "Ring around the rosies" with me.

One of his first 20 words: Ashes. We're in for a strange ride.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

DD is 22 mo and has lots and lots of words. She's loving animals lately, and her newest word is "elephant." It is just so cute coming out of her mouth, we try to get her to say it about 10 times a day.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Right now, it's "Cici"

She's decided that's her name. If you ask her, "What's your name?" or "Can you say "Katie"?" she says, "Cici!" with a wicked little grin, even though she can say "Kay" and "tee" perfectly fine.

When she's feeling particularly saucy, it's "Cici-boo"

She adds "boo" to the ends of names as a term of endearment. (So, Mama-boo, Dada-boo, Amy-boo, Puppy-boo, Elmo-boo), so, I think it's her way of emphasizing that "Cici" is her name.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

My DS's new one- 'High-eee!' My name! Heidi!


----------



## WildCanaryCait (Aug 9, 2006)

Aidan's creative all purpose verb is my fav....

He cae up with 'crank'....er....somehow...lol...I dunno, maybe I say 'crank the car'?

so we hear crank this ninny open, can i crank up there, crank over i'm comin through, crank me over , can you crank this open......

lolol

yeah, i am reallly gonna miss all the tinyspeak


----------



## tarajean56 (May 2, 2007)

"a weenna one" for "another one"

As in "mama, a bird! A weenna one bird!"


----------



## forestrymom (Jul 13, 2006)

ridiculous


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

com-a-cuter = computer
My 2 year old DS's pronunciation is usually spot-on, so this is very cute. Also, I like how he says, "How bout..." I guess I must use that phrase a lot when I'm redirecting him!


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

im currently loving the way he says 'screwdriver'....

screwbibber! hehe


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Raspberries are "robby-bobbies."


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

I've got a new one! Last night, we made a glass of "emelade". Mmmm. Good old fashioned emelade. Just water, sugar and a lemon.







:


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katielady* 
Raspberries are "robby-bobbies."









lo. That reminds me that DD calls blueberries "boobies"

My favorite thing DD says is her new little phrase. She'll say, "mommy, friend" "daddy, friend" Molly, friend", "binkit (blanket), friend" and so on. Everything is her friend


----------



## mija y mijo (Dec 6, 2006)

My coffee it still kicking in...

But this morning DS had waddles (waffles) for breakfast.









Some others I can think of off the top of my head:
pah torn = popcorn
bah DER truck = garbage truck
ah TER truck = fire truck
cool buh = school bus
bay ball = baseball
put all = football
air pain = air plane
heh cot TER = helicopter
whore = horse








bah dee = belly

DS always emphasizes the ER in certain words - it's too cute!


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

My ds is 14 months and has only a few words. My favorite right now is when he goes to pull at my shirt and says boo-boo. But the way he says it is so cute. He doesn't really pronounce the oo-oo 's. More like he just kind of blows air out between his lips. Really cute.


----------



## Citykid (Feb 9, 2006)

Mu DS' words are getting clearer. He used to substitute an 'F' sound for 'tr', which was unfortunate when talking about his favorite toy, the dumptruck.

In the spring when the flowers came out I told him their names when we would see them. He made an interesting connection when he decided to call pansies "chimpansies."

One that is still around and very cute - pooter (computer). "I wan look at pichers (pictures) on Daddy pooter."

My very favorite - a month or so ago we told him we were going to Aunt Debby's house and afterwards we were going to go to the Museum of Natural History (DS' favorite place in the world). All morning long he's mumbling something that sounded like "musha musha mush-me." We tried so hard to tell what he was saying, but he was really mumbling and it was hard to hear. Finally we were at the museum and went straight to the cafeteria to see if he would eat something. Now he's really crying "musha musha mush-me!" So I took him down the hall to the planets room. He ran up to the big replica of the moon that you can touch, so enthusiastic that I asked him, "Is this the musha musha mush-me?" He said yes, but uncertainly. I asked him one more time to repeat what he was saying. This time he said, crystal clear, slowly and carefully, "Musha Musha Mush-me." I told this to DH when he caught up with us, and he finally figured it out, as I'm sure you have by now - it was Museum of Natural History.







:


----------



## macca333 (Jun 14, 2008)

It used to be goggy for doggy, and bap doo for get down(again for the dog!!)


----------



## Nekawa Ma (Jul 28, 2006)

Every meal around here lately is "breff kist"

Dd's bottom is a "bobbum"

Her necklaces are "nessecks"


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
lo. That reminds me that DD calls blueberries "boobies"

My son calls them that too! Once he had a bowl of mixed raspberries and blueberries and I kept asking him over and over what he was eating, because it was so delightful to hear him say "robbie-bobbies and boobies!"


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Ooooooo DD loves ring around the rosie too and she sings while twirling around the livingroom! also with the 'ashes ashes' thing.









I







: all her singing now!







(I'm going to miss "ya-ya-ya, ya-ya-ya Meh-mo Woo-ooowd"......SOMEDAY....)

Her other new funny word "jaff" (her toy giraffe)

and the other night she was SUPPOSED to be falling asleep but instead she was popping off my "boo" to say "Dada wowk? Dada wowk?" (Daddy's at work?)
Then I TRIED to ignore her and continue singing her to sleep and she grabs my chin, turns my head to look at her and says "DADA WOWK?!" looooooool

then there's the way she says her brother's name, which is hard to type right, his name is Zaker but she doesn't get the 'er' right, it's just plain cute. from the minute she gets up in the morning and throughout her day "Come on Zak-ow" (it's not OW like owie but I can't figure another way to type it.)
there's the "leave me alone" "ZAK-OW" or "let me in the room" or just in general said in a way that is meant to attract my attention to the fact that he should be in trouble for whatever he is currently doing, according to her.

And the CUTEST thing she does is he usually falls asleep before her at night (because he does not nap anymore) and she will help put him to bed, grabs his bear and/or his blanket and pillow and follows me into his room and gives them to him.
And whenever he seems sad she will go get his bear for him.

I know I am going to miss this all someday, just like I miss "Fo-fee" which is how my now 3 1/2 year old said "Sophie" (dd's name) for the LONGEST time...I remember I used to sit and TRY to get him to say that 's' "say Sun, say strawberry. now say SOPHIE" and forever it was Fo-fee. Well guess what? I realized one week that he was saying it right......and now I MISS FO-FEE :looooooool


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

*


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

I like it when DS sees something and whispers "oh wow". Its so cute.


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

I love the way my little boy says bubble. He really emphasizes each syllable "Buh Buhl" and says it slowly and distinctly. SOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## ChiaraRose (Aug 8, 2005)

hell-klopper, for helicopter


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

My DD is currently in love w/Ernie from Sesame Street. She has an Ernie doll she carries around (I call the two of them BFFs). She'll wake up first thing in the a.m. or even at night and say, "Ah-nee."


----------



## veronicalynne (Nov 4, 2006)

dd2 who is 20 months: dada (Dora) boop (Boots)
Apple!!! (when she wants anything food or drink everything is apple)

dd2 who is 3 1/2: aspeddi for spagetti


----------



## ehunter27 (Apr 12, 2007)

staw babies (strawberries)

and

little wind (the fan)


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

"BOW!"

It means 'Boo!'









And all I can think of when he says it is the line the nasty old lady says in The Princess Bride, "Bow to her! The queen of Garbage, thequeen of putrescence, Bow! Bow!"


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

My current fave is "bebeboe" said really fast!







(Translation: "Baby Zoe."







)


----------



## Kama82 (Mar 12, 2006)

My daughter says "Ex scream ly" instead of extremely.
As in "That is ex scream ly hot gotta blow on it"


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

chiro-cracker.


----------



## dolcedaze (Jan 29, 2006)

For some reason, my daughter always says "pretty-lemon" instead of watermelon.


----------



## jennifercp8 (Nov 10, 2005)

DS has started saying "oh, no!" in this completely depressed voice when he drops something, or something doesn't go his way. It is completely adorable.









My other favorite is "dare go" (for there you go), said when he hands something to me.


----------



## Mama_Leah (Aug 1, 2007)

Lately it's been: " 'Imme yo hand...fwollow me!"

And every time she find a lost pacifier laying around she holds it up in the air and says "LaLa!" (tada)


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

The one that cracks me up is: "actually." She says it all the time as in: "Actually, I don't want butter. I want jam."


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

"fweep" -sleep.SO adorable!

Ee-eeeb!-sister Eve

wiz?wi-iz? When he wants me to find him-where is?

hup. for up.

snurz. for nurse.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama_Leah* 
Lately it's been: " 'Imme yo hand...fwollow me!"

Love that!

DD "See what I can (do)!" whenever she does something she thinks is special.
"Lea like it"
"Lea do it self"
"Lea hiding"
DS "It was a good day, wasn't it, mom?"


----------



## nubianamy (Jul 6, 2005)

My current favorites are:
"Let me show you this page." (in her book)
"Mama, I asked you a question." (when I try to get her to think of the answer on her own)








She is 2.25 years.


----------



## turnipmama (Oct 29, 2006)

"bel boo" which means belly button! She will point to hers or lift up my shirt and point to mine...CUTE!







: She is 15 months.


----------



## cactustx (Jul 3, 2006)

mitch-i-gan. we just got back from ann arbor, michigan!
i love to hear it.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turnipmama* 
"bel boo" which means belly button! She will point to hers or lift up my shirt and point to mine...CUTE!







: She is 15 months.

That reminds me. DD said "belly butt" for a few days. Almost disappointed when she started saying it correctly. She does say balloonga for balloon though, on purpose. Why, I don't know.


----------



## 2in09 (Jun 20, 2008)

"fire-dirks! pwetty!" (henry telling my the fireworks are pretty, 4th of july)


----------



## ChickityChinah (Jul 25, 2007)

DD (29 mo) is VERY articulate and well spoken. Like, so much that it kind of freaks me out. Especially since my DS didn't even start speaking until well after 3. She actually doesn't do a lot of toddler speak, she pronounces the majority of her words really clearly. Instead of commenting on how cute she talks people always remark how clearly she speaks and how good her grammar is! I really relish the few really cute things she does mispronounce-

Twinkle Twinkle is 'crinkle crinkle'
Umbrella is 'ba-lella' (I think this is my favorite)
Crocodile is 'cockadile'
Tacos are 'Pacos'

I love those words so much, they are like little remnants of babyhood that are hanging on. It's so odd to hear her say so very clearly 'oh, my, it's raining today, we need to find the ba-lella.' Heh.


----------



## Doula Dani (Jan 9, 2008)

Ds1 says Awe-shum! (awesome). I love it! He also just started screaming I EAT! Whenever he's hungry









Oh, and today we pulled up to starbucks and he screams- COFFEE!







:


----------



## mamefati28 (Jun 25, 2007)

My LO cannot pronounce f..so he giggles and says Dart whenever he lets one rip..lol.







:


----------



## mamefati28 (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beachbaby* 
Some I









*boo-babies*=blueberries
*afore*=DD uses it for both before and after
*Ban-DEED*=Bandaid
*ana-moo-moos*=animals
*emu*=email

My LO calls all berry endings babies as well







:
rasp-babies, blue-babies, etc.
cute.


----------



## ChickityChinah (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doula Dani* 
Ds1 says Awe-shum! (awesome). I love it! He also just started screaming I EAT! Whenever he's hungry









Oh, and today we pulled up to starbucks and he screams- COFFEE!







:











HAAHAHA when we pull up to Tim Horton's, DD says 'large double double pleeeeease!'


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

bea-bea! for his favorite place, the beach

geesth, for his favorite animal, geese

but the all time cutest word is uh-oh!


----------



## Woodland (Mar 6, 2006)

DS, 13 mo does his best to say bobcat, we have a bobcat poster about our hottub and he and DH go in there together and talk about the bobcat. He says something like, bah-kah.


----------



## marlne (Mar 15, 2006)

What a cute and sweet thread!!

There are two things that I especially love hearing my son say.
"Aww man" and "Gigi" ("G" sound like for the word "Gut")
Gigi is what he calls his big sister "Paige" and is meant to be "Paigie". For some reason, he says it like Gigi and even if we say it over and over to let him hear the "P" and "G" in her name, that's just how _he_ is gonna say it.lol







:

Oh I thought of one more that I thought was cute to hear him say.. One of these days he'll say it better.lol
When he wants milk, it sounds like "knook" for some reason.lol


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Well my 2 year old just started saying "lub you" this weekend so that's obviously my fave.

But some others:
holdy - hold me
ma baby? - where's my baby, its the cutest thing ever, like he's got a little southern accent
daddy tinty toot - daddy stinky toot









This morning when I dropped him off at daycare, I was telling the daycare lady about his owie and a couple other kids were standing in front of us. He turns up his leg and says "ma owie dies" (my owie guys) It was so funny!


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

DS calls our hallway, "the beep room" the 1st time he said it I had no idea what he meant.
He walked me to the hallway and repeated, "beep room"

Ohhh I finally figured it out. Our smoke alarm is in the hallway and sometimes it goes off when I cook (small apartment not burning food )


----------



## eastmillcreekmama (May 22, 2007)

My absolute all time favorite is

"oo-mick"

Which is how my DD says music. Oh it kills me!

Otherwise, her speech and vocab are very well developed...


----------



## sarahsmiles (Jan 9, 2007)

I haven't read through all the responses yet, but I had to chime in.

For some reason, DD says "la-lee" for "fish." It was one of her first 20 words and she loves the fish at the aquarium and the park. When you ask her to point to the fish, she does, but says "la-lee." If you say "fish," she nods and reiterates "la-lee."

Now that she's really talking, I wonder how long before "la-lee" turns into "fish." I know we'll miss it.


----------



## LittleMonkey (Apr 11, 2008)

My favourite is whenever DS hands me something he says,
"tank you wee-art" (Thank you sweetheart). So sweet.


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

Instead of saying "Do that again", she says "Do dat ga-gain."

She also calls my bra, "ya boobs", in the morning I lay my clothes out and when I get out of the shower she's usually holding my bra and say, "You forgot ya boobs."


----------



## marlne (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jade2561* 
Instead of saying "Do that again", she says "Do dat ga-gain."

She also calls my bra, "ya boobs", in the morning I lay my clothes out and when I get out of the shower she's usually holding my bra and say, "You forgot ya boobs."


That made me chuckle, that's so cute!!lol

I thought of one more word this morning when my son came to me asking for watermelon. Don't know how I forgot it.lol
He makes the "L" sound three times and that's his word for watermelon. Guess he caught on to the "L" in that word.lol


----------



## GoddessKristie (Oct 31, 2006)

These are all so cute! I have two favorites right now, he says watee for water and the other day we were playing on the bed and I said "Mommy has to go pee" he said "EWWW PEE!" cracked me up!
of course I also love the way it sounds when his little voice says "mama"


----------



## MovingMom (Jan 6, 2007)

My 2.5 yo dd says 'mac-moni and cheese' - for macaroni and cheese - it is so cute and makes me laugh every time.







:


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My 33-month-old says "theodore" for "theater." She also calls pepperoni pizza "macaroni cheese pizza."


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jade2561* 
Instead of saying "Do that again", she says "Do dat ga-gain."

She also calls my bra, "ya boobs", in the morning I lay my clothes out and when I get out of the shower she's usually holding my bra and say, "You forgot ya boobs."

So adorable! So many of these are making me laugh!


----------



## poetesss (Mar 2, 2006)

from my 21 month old...

"shits"... he means "shirts"

"bebees" (with an adorable lisp at the end) for nursing...maybe he's trying to say boobies??


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

"Tickle, tickle," with her shirt pulled up and gently scratching her fingers against her own belly. It is the cutest. It is obvious that that's what she's saying, but it is high pitched and not clearly enunciated.

Another high pitched one is "tee," for kitty.

She has taken to saying "mama" for everything. She sings a song in the car that goes "maaama, mama, MAma, maaama, mama, mama..." If she wants me to get her something she says "MAma!" in a strong and firm voice while indicating what she wants. It is SO much better than the screaming she was doing for a while!


----------



## jtbuko (Sep 28, 2006)

Squirrel sounds like whirl, which I think is cute.

Dump Truck sounds like an insult (P to B and TR to F) which my hubby thinks is cute.


----------



## zebaby (Nov 4, 2006)

"this" for everything he wants
"book" about 30 times per day
"mo(re)" a change from saying "ma(s)"
"down dog" (papa does a downward facing dog and DS crawls underneath him)


----------



## Avarie (Sep 8, 2004)

Spencer is also very articulate, but has some words he mispronounces. Some of them we think are on purpose! Our current favorites:

"wacky-mow-nee and keez" for macaroni and cheese
"mee-kiss" for music
"by all myself" instead of all by myself
"gwump" for jump

And he tells JOKES! I have to remind him ALL THE TIME that his brother really doesn't want any cereal/granola bar/cheese, etc., because "baby Colin only drinks mama milk." So a week or two ago at breakfast, he got this really funny look on his face and said, "Baby Co-win onee gwinks .... COKE!!!" And started laughing hysterically. He'll also purposely mis-identify animals, colors, and shapes - just for fun. He's only 27 months old!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

My youngest still says "upside backwards" for upside down


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

My daughter calls Teddy Grahams "clammy glams". It's so cute we started saying it too. Otherwise her speech is pretty clear for a 2.5 year old.


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

My favorite thing my son says is a parody of us "aw, come on now!"


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

My fav is "com-fur-table" for comfortable.


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

ok this is really my 8 yr old, but I LOVE it!
"splesh me" whenever he sneezes.


----------



## sothisislove (Jun 29, 2007)

My brilliant 15mo uses 50+ words







My favorite has to be 'bubbles' ...he pronounces each 'b' and kinda drags out the 's' on the end. ADORABLE!


----------



## zebaby (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh, I forgot my favorite! Our cats' names are Max and Leo. 20 mo DS calls them "Mah" with a tongue click for the 'x' ("Mah-click!") for Max and "Hello" for Leo.









The click also applies to "snacks" ("sna-click!")


----------



## Kenziesmom (Mar 10, 2005)

Nockers=binoculars....Daddy, let me see your nockers!!! hahaha!!!
Awch this= Watch this


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

new one! Rice Christmas Treats.


----------



## xmama4 (Apr 7, 2007)

Bawpa = Grandpa
'scuse 'ee = Excuse me
bess you = bless you
peaasss? = please


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

I can't think of many - I know they have them though (I have 2 2yo's)! There's meow-meow for the cat (the other simply says kitty) and ding-ding is what they call one of their sisters. That cracks me up! But my favorite mispronounced word comes from my 4.5 yo - she says lellow instead of yellow and also incorrectly says "them" for "they" such as, "them are cute." I do correct her but it's hard b/c it's so dang cute sometimes!


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

My 5 year old niece says "her" instead of "she." It is the cutest. She might say about my 17 month old, "Her climbed the stairs all by herself!"


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

I love when he says popcorn "poppop" and for his sisters "sissies"


----------



## sothisislove (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsfree* 
Thought of some more...

Me-me = boobie
Boobie = blueberry

My Kiddo says that too!









And he says 'dough doss' = 'oh gosh'


----------



## bzmum (Feb 18, 2008)

My favorite is "big hot" for something that is very hot. And he also calls his dad by his first name only and it makes him sound like such a big, yet slightly disconnected, boy. Yesterday, we went to "Wendy's house" to eat lunch...Wendy's fast food restaurant. Very cute. I'm going to miss this innovative, 2 yr old stage...I get so many giggles.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Eleventeen


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

My 3.5 yo talks very well now, but does think Polka Dots are Coca-Dots which is super, super cute.


----------



## MayBaby2007 (Feb 22, 2007)

My dd has a new word that I'm in love with. She's a shoe queen and gets shoes for me to put on/off all day long. She calls shoes "Ju-Ju". She comes to me with her or my shoes and says, "Ju Ju! Ju Ju!"


----------



## ckberkey (Jan 7, 2006)

pongebob quarepants!


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

I like DS's progression with my sister Samantha's name. For nearly a year she 'Pam-ma' now she is 'Pantha' but if I ask him how I say her name, he will slowly pronounce Samantha.

I also love how DS will notice and point out to me how other people pronounce words- he's always noticing Nana's thick Maine accent (very few R's are pronounced so he will tell me Nana says 'seahoss' and mommy says 'seahorse'...) Then the other night as we were falling asleep he told me Ashley and Jacob (the kids next door) say _dand 'EE' lion_ and mommy says _dand 'a' lion_.







:


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franklinmarxmom* 
It's not a verbal word, it's a sign: "gorilla". He made it up himself, in imitation of me thumping his chest whenever we saw pics of a gorilla in a book.

Ds just did this tonight! He also makes the sign for sleeping and makes snoring sounds whenever he sees the neighbor dog.

Oh, and he says, "doot-choo" for thank you or Pea-Q as a combination of please and thank you.


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

"feelingoods" - DD recently started telling me that I hurt her feelingoods.


----------



## Kwynne (Oct 24, 2005)

Porcu-lion = porcupine.

Incidentally, Caroline = Caro Lion, and his aunt Arline is A lion.


----------



## notneb (Aug 31, 2006)

Together = Ted-grr


----------



## Let It Be (Sep 17, 2006)

so much to look forward to!


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

DD "meek" (milk)

DS--from his best friend "hoppycorn" (popcorn)

and DD is just picking up a million things a day lately....her newest thing in the last couple weeks is she is trying to sing with *everything*

So in the morning now I at least have to turn on Sesame Street long enough to hear her yell "hi" to everyone ("Go-ber" and "Eh-nie", "Cookie (monstery eating noise)" "Oh-ker", "Biwd" "Ba-ba" (her attempt at AbbyCaddaby anyway)" and "an ooo eh me ow oooo eh ooo Seshame Tweet" "Yaaaay!" (can you tell me how to get to Sesame Street?)

and there's "Cai--ooo, Cai---ooo, dat me!" (we have his CD in the car too so she *really* knows that one, it is her favorite)

and the wheels on the bus and 'winkle, winkle'......I'm just in LOVE with this SINGING phase!


----------



## morganeldi (Nov 9, 2007)

my 27 mo. ds has funny pronunciations of a lot of things, er, most things lol..here are some examples..

Boing Boing Badgers = Bunny Crackers

Nojurts = Yogurt

Milk = Nuk

Peanuh butter mah-nich = peanut butter sandwhich

A wooooo-ster chichen days ka doooo dooo dooooo = a rooster chicken says cockadoodledoo

melp you pwees = help me please

I wan watch bipmunks = I want to watch alvin & the chimunks

I go new ar, I go blue barks I go dore wit Daddy, Daddy bats doe!!!= I want to go in the new car, to the blue park and the store with Daddy, Daddy let's go! (this is the first thing he says when my dh walks in the door in the evening, everytime)

Mommy wit you bed pwees = Mommy come to bed with me please

I could go on and on...


----------



## textbookcase (May 31, 2007)

Some of my faves from my girls:

nake - snake
weese? - please
baby soup - bathing suit
i love you this big much *SO CUTE*

my niece says 'lotchet note' for 'chocolate milk' and I LOVE IT.


----------



## RollerCoasterMama (Jul 22, 2008)

RE: The gorilla chest thumping...that's actually the right sign! We do a lot of ASL signing with our toddler. It's one of his favorites! (To be accompanied by Tarzan yell of course! I've added sound effects to a lot of the animal signs...he seems to have more fun that way!)

I love this thread...nothing like reveling in the cuteness of our own kids when everyone but Grandma is tired to death of "Guess what s/he said/did today!!"

DS is 19-1/2 months old and current faves are:

boo-bee-wee = blueberry
doo-doo-doo = music
ah woo voo dada = I love you Daddy. Just this week! Before it was "ah woo woo"
too-doo = Mickey Mouse - from the cartoon he says "Oh Toodles" a lot
boo-boo = boobies (which he thinks apply to his own little nipples as well!!!)
*grunt* ah toot! = pretty obvious. I'm working on adding "excuse me" to that trick.
sine-ah = requesting to watch Singing Time. Lately he's been singing the theme song for Baby Signing Time at me. "Bee bee bee bee sine-ah". Oh the cuteness! Before he could vocalize it, he used to sign it at us! If he had his way it'd be on 24 hrs a day.
cah-wuhr = color -- crayons or drawing (FREQUENT request at our house!)

And of course the other ones that are pretty standard and just so darn cute coming out of that little person!!

I'm lucky...the signs help clarify while he's still sorting things out--especially during stages when "ba" meant ball, blanket, bottle, and sometimes sheep! We're past that one now, but yeesh! And they're just fun!


----------

